# Establishing one's self...



## anonymiss (Jul 20, 2011)

Currently been separated about 2 1/2 weeks.... I'm working on the 180. Our convo is limited to him contacting me, and has been LIMITED to say the least. I have yet to initiate with him.
He called today to discuss separate car insurance policies and in convo mentioned us working out better if we were dating, but mention of sitting down with a lawyer was also made. Trying to gain some perspective on H statement that he made today... that he feels like us being separated will give him a chance to establish himself(he's meaning mostly financially/credit/responsibilities) I have been the one with good credit, and have given us the ability to obtain things... but at the same time "we" started a business in 2005 and it has been a decent business, one of which he is still operating. I would imagine owning a business is pretty established, but I have made the comment that I have all the responsibility and he just has to make the money...something I'm perfectly capable of doing.

Is this just a lame excuse? Is this the male ego? Is it time to grow up? or man up? (which i am 100% supportive of)

I Understand that it puts him in a "less than a man" situation to have to rely so heavily on me, so just trying to figure out where to go from here considering the above mentioned statement??

Help me...you men are so dang confusing!


----------

